# Ein neuer PC muss her..



## STL (23. August 2008)

Servus Leute

ich habe heute beschlossen, dass ich nen neuen PC brauch, bzw einen PC.. Da ich noch nen Laptop habe, soll der PC genau 1 Sache können: WoW *g*
Preistechnisch sollte es max 400€ kosten (ja, ist n kleines Budget, ich weiß) aber wie gesagt, soll nur für WoW sein..

Ich habe bei Conrad mal bisserl geschaut und folgendes gefunden:

Der PC

Mainboard:  	Jetway M2A693PLUS-VP
Speicher (RAM): 	DDR2 512 MB - 667 MHz
Prozessor:  	AMD® Athlon™ 64 3000+
Chipsatz: 	AMD 690V
Grafik: 	1x PCIe x16
Formfaktor: 	Micro-ATX
Sockel: 	AMD AM2
Den RAM tausche ich noch gegen 2x 1GB aus, die kosten nochmal ~100€ (oder?)
Aber bei der Grafik habe ich jetz no fragen.. die GraKas ausm Buffed.demagazin sind mir ehrlich gesagt immernoch zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mal 2 rausgeguggt:
GECUBE HD3450 512MB
oder
MSI 8400GS 512MB

Vergleich:
Graka1 // Graka2
Grafik-Prozessor:  	ATi Radeon HD3450 // nVidia GeForce 8400GS
Anschlüsse: 	1x Dual-Link-DVI, TV-Out //  	1x Dual-Link-DVI, TV-Out
Speicher-Takt: 	800 MHz // 800 MHz
Speicher (RAM): 	512 MB // 512 MB
RAMDAC: 	400 MHz // 400 MHz
Speicher-Anbindung: 	64 Bit // 64 Bit
GPU-Takt: 	600 MHz // 450 MHz
Stream-Prozessoren: 	40 // 16
Bus: 	PCIe x16 // PCIe x16
Speichertyp: 	DDR2-RAM // DDR2-RAM

Was würdet ihr so sagen? Taugt das was?
Ich habe selber Tower, ATX-Netzteil, HDD usw.. 

Need help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG STL


----------



## chopi (23. August 2008)

Klick mich hart! Härter! Da ist der Thread wohl besser aufgehoben


----------



## -Spellmâster- (23. August 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> 
> ich habe heute beschlossen, dass ich nen neuen PC brauch, bzw einen PC.. Da ich noch nen Laptop habe, soll der PC genau 1 Sache können: WoW *g*
> Preistechnisch sollte es max 400€ kosten (ja, ist n kleines Budget, ich weiß) aber wie gesagt, soll nur für WoW sein..
> ...




Günstige 1gb Ram sticks kosten ca 20€ und die graka ist müll, kauf dir bei conrad die Geforce 8800gt kostet nur 70€ super preis/Leistung, für die Zukunft wärst du dann auch gerüstet.


----------



## noobzocker (23. August 2008)

Zwar brauchste für WoW dank Blizzards Firmenpolitik  nicht viel aber umbedingt mehr Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

> Den RAM tausche ich noch gegen 2x 1GB aus, die kosten nochmal ~100&#8364; (oder?)


thx@noobzocker


@-Spellmâster-:
Danke.. Besonders für den Tipp mit der Graka.. ^^ Kenn mich da überhaupt ned aus muss i gestehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wyall (23. August 2008)

Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht so besonders aus, aber für die Grafikkarte MUSST du Geld ausgeben. Die Graka ist bei den anspruchsvollen Spielen wirklich einer der wichtigsten Teile des Systems, war früher nicht so. Das Beste Preis Leistung verhältnis bekommst du aktuell mit einer ATI Sapphire HD4850. Das Verhältnis ist meinen Infos nach einfach unschlagbar.

Andere Frage: Wie viel soll dein PC denn kosten? Anhand dessen kann man klasse zb bei Hardwareversand.de nen PC zusammenbauen. Und wenn du dich da nicht auskennst musst du mal im Forum auf Giga.de fragen, da habe ich das auch gemacht, die kennen sich echt aus wenn du denen sagst was du brauchst


----------



## KennyKiller (23. August 2008)

also kauf dein pc bei hardwareversand.de oder ähnlichen läden wo du selbst konfigurieren kannst, der pc is... schlecht^^
tipp für dich
8200 oder 8400 core 2 dou von intel oder nen q6600
p35 mainboard , am besten asus
2gb oder 3gb Ram von Corsair, Gskill...(aufjdenfal MArke und 800mhz) 2gb kosten um die 30euro^^ keine 100^^
also grafikkarte vllt eine 8800gt das ist das beste was es so für den preis gibt 3450 ist auch gut, aber eher nur für wow und nicht für aoc geignet


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

@Wyall: Steht alles im Thread..
@Doimli: Danke für den Link.. Werd mich gleich mal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KennyKiller (23. August 2008)

-Spellmâster- schrieb:


> Günstige 1gb Ram sticks kosten ca 20&#8364; und die graka ist müll, kauf dir bei conrad die Geforce 8800gt kostet nur 70&#8364; super preis/Leistung, für die Zukunft wärst du dann auch gerüstet.


ähm naja aber das ist nur die mit 256mb grafikspeicher für online rollenspiele sind wegen den vielen figuren zaubern etc. grafikkarten ab 512mb zu empfehlen edit: ich sehe gerade dass die p45 boards in der standartausführung schon billiger sind als die meisten p35 also dann lieber p45^^
edit: Hab ma was für dich zusammengestellt
	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Tray, 8192Kb, LGA775, 64bit, Kentsfield
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	141,47 &#8364; 
	MSI P35 Neo2-FR, Intel P35, ATX
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	74,96 &#8364; 
	Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Sockel 775
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	13,17 &#8364; 
	2048MB DDR2 Corsair XMS2 CL 5, PC6400/800
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	37,88 &#8364; 
	Raidmax Midi-Tower Sagittarius silber/schwarz ohne Netzteil
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	51,15 &#8364; 
	ATX-Netzteil Corsair TX650W 650 Watt
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	72,16 &#8364; 
	Club3D HD4850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	verfügbar ab 26.08.2008	132,89 &#8364; 
	Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	39,45 &#8364; 
	LG GH20N bare schwarz
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	18,89 &#8364; 
	Rechner - Zusammenbau
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	19,99 &#8364; 
Summe:	602,01 &#8364;


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

das sind nur leider 202,01€ zu viel.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja viell krieg i was no was zam.. ich posts dann hier


----------



## HeaD87 (23. August 2008)

ähm, die cpu ist einige jahre alt und rein garnixmehr wert, der ganze pc ist schrott den du da bei conrad gefunden hast o.O, der pc von doimli ist auch ned perfekt
hier ma was gscheites

bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt

Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Box 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit
	sofort lieferbar	114,38 &#8364; 
MSI P45 Neo-F, Intel P45, ATX
	sofort lieferbar	76,46 &#8364; 
2048MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Platinum Dual Channel, CL4
	sofort lieferbar	34,34 &#8364; 
Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz
	verfügbar ab 28.08.2008	29,83 &#8364; 
ATX-Netzt.Seasonic S12II-430 430 Watt
	verfügbar ab 26.08.2008	57,89 &#8364; 
Club3D HD4850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express
	verfügbar ab 26.08.2008	132,89 &#8364; 
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB
	sofort lieferbar	39,45 &#8364; 
LG GH20N bare schwarz
	sofort lieferbar	18,89 &#8364;


ist zwar ca 100 euro über deinem budget, aber den preis würde ich schon zahlen damit man ein gscheites system hat, mit 400 euro kann man nicht wirklich gute spiele pcs zusammenstellen, vor allem musste bedenken das in wotlk ein grafikupdate kommt und die dynamischen schatten mehr leistung benötigen werden

btw, das gehäuse kann man natürlich je nach geschmack ändern, ist nur ein vorschlag


btw2, ich seh ja grad das du tower, netzteil und hdd schon hast, dann kannste natürlich tower und hdd weglassen, wieviel watt hat dein netzteil? weil je nachdem brauchste da auch kein neues kaufen


----------



## -Spellmâster- (23. August 2008)

in ebay bekommst du auch nette WoW neupc´s meiner hat 175&#8364; aus einem ebayshop gekostet und ist 100%tig WoW tauglich,nur bei 30-100mann-raids fängts an zu laggen. Habe deswegen auch auf einen neuen cpu ,graka (8800gt) und ram umgerüstet. was dann auf max ca400 kommt.


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

Ich brauche weder Gehäuse noch HDD oder sonst was.. nur CPU/Mainboard/Ram und Graka


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

> p35 mainboard , am besten asus



Also ich würde nen anständigen Core2Duo niemals auf ein P35 Board stecken , aber bitte.


Mein Vorschlag :

Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Boxed
OCZ Gold XC XTC Dual Channel 2GB CL4 Kit
ASUS EN9800GTX+
MSI P45 Neo-F
Enermax Modu82+
Aerocool Engine Plus
Samsung 16x DVD Rom

Macht so 520&#8364;. 

Für 400 Euro kriegst du nix wirklich gutes. Für 460 kriegste einen Rechner der Mittelklasse :

A64 6000+ X2 EE
HD4850 / 9800GTX+
ECS A780GM-A
2GB Kit ( OCZ , Kingston HyperX , Corsair , GeiL etc.)
Enermax Modu82+ / Corsair VX450W
Aerocool Engine Plus
320GB Western Digital Caviar Blue


Darf ich mal rein aus Interesse fragen was für ein Gehäuse du hast ? Netzteil etc ?


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

Nen Bigtower und n 450Watt ATX Netzteil sowie 2x 80GB Festplatten.. also brauch i nur Main, Ram, CPU und Graka... -.-'


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Nen Bigtower und n 450Watt ATX Netzteil sowie 2x 80GB Festplatten.. also brauch i nur Main, Ram, CPU und Graka... -.-'



450W Noname ? 

Bigtower sagt gar nix aus wenn dir das MB da drin schmilzt..


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

kA was das is.. hat bisher gute Dienste geleistet.. Bigtower = Großer Turm mit vielen Lüftern.. Kühlung und Strom lass mein Problemchen sein..


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

STL schrieb:


> kA was das is.. hat bisher gute Dienste geleistet.. Bigtower = Großer Turm mit vielen Lüftern.. Kühlung und Strom lass mein Problemchen sein..



Und das NT ?


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

kA noname..


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

STL schrieb:


> kA noname..



Nimm ein Enermax Modu82+ 425W. 450W Noname Netzteil und eine HD4850 / 9800GTX , die so in die Preisklasse gehören geht garantiert nicht gut.


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

Ich will mit dem PC nur WoW spielen, da wird das ding ja wohl reichen..


----------



## Asoriel (23. August 2008)

schau mal hier:


CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo E8600 (Art.-Nr.: HPHI4
Core 2 Duo E8600 (2x 3333 MHz)
&#8364; 214,-*

Mainboards Sockel 775
MSI P43 Neo-F (Art.-Nr.: GPEM79)
P43 Neo-F (Intel® P43)
&#8364; 70,-*


Grafikkarten NVIDIA PCIe
BFG GF8800GT OC (Art.-Nr.: JBXQL1)
GF8800GT OC (NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT)
&#8364; 124,-*

Zwischensumme:
&#8364; 408,-*
zzgl. Versandkosten1
ab &#8364; 6,95*
Gesamtsumme:
&#8364; 414,95* 

Prozessor ist vollkommen tauglich auch noch in den nächsten paar Jahren, Mainboard ist auch gut, Grafikkarte kannst bei Bedarf noch aufrüsten, insgesammt solltest du damit aber locker mit 100FPS+ wenn nicht sogar weit mehr spielen können, selbst in Raids.

Edit: Mist, Ram vergessen. Dann nimmst "Corsair DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit" und dafür den E8500, ist kaum schlechter, dann kommst insgesammt sogar nur auf 401,95 Euro, ich hoff das sprengt das Budget nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder aber den Q6700 für 180 Euro, also 23 mehr als der E8500. Ich würd aber eher den Dualcore als den Quadcore nehmen da du wahrscheinlich noch ne Weile unterm Strich mit nem Dualcore mehr effektive Leistung in Programmen/Spielen bekommen wirst, da einfach (noch) kaum ein Programm/Spiel Quads untersützen, ich hätte mir (wenn ich hauptsächlich spielen würde) eher nen E8600 geholt als nen QX9650 (zwecks Video-/Bildbearbeitung in HD).

Möchtest du Vista solltest du 4GB Ram nehmen, also 88&#8364; anstatt 44&#8364;, aber dann an die 64Bit-Version denken.


----------



## STL (23. August 2008)

eigentlich ned.. aber mmh... finds trotzdem.. mmh.. ich mein, das is nur WoW..

atm bin i in der Beta am spielen mit laptop (Core 2 T5500 @ 1,66GhZ, 2GB RAM, und ner GeForce Go 7600 mit 128 M und läuft 1a.. die leistung sollte nur  bisser besser sein, also kA, Core2 mit 2GhZ, und kA so ne 512MB Graka (2GB Ram+Mainboard).. gibts da nix billigeres?


Und ich bleibe natürlich bei XP..


----------



## HeaD87 (23. August 2008)

@asoriel
die 8800gt oc für 124€ hat keine daseins berechtigung
da man für 10 euro mehr eine weit aus bessere hd4850 bekommt


----------



## Pacmaniacer (24. August 2008)

das thema passt ja wie faust aufs auge habe mir auch nen neuen bestellt (für WoW)

Also ich liste mal auf

Gehäuse:
Cube case Venus (microATX)

Netzteil:
550W LC-Power Super Silent 12cm V2

Prozessor:
[AMD64 X2 5000+] (AM2)

Mainboard:
eins von Gigabyte

Speicher:
2GB DDR2 800MHZ

Festplatte:
500 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte / 7200 u/min 8MB

Grafikkarte:
NVidia GeForce 9500 GT 1024MB 2xDVI

Kühler:
Thermaltake Golden Orb I


bei mir das set ohne DVD laufwerk weil ich noch welche hier habe aber kostet auch nix

Kostenpunkt bei mir
381€

http://tecstore.net/ 

einfach mal selber gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ab 200€ versandkostenfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testbericht kommt in paar tagen wenn das ding hier eintrudelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Paci


----------



## Einsam (24. August 2008)

ich habe mir mal die mühe gemacht einige systeme zu googeln:

WEBPLANET System Athlon 64 6000+ X2
PC - CSL Speed 4439 (Core 2 Quad)
HI-TECH Benito

ich denke die 3 sind für diesen preis verdammt gut!

mfg


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Das meiste was hier an Komplettsystemen verlinkt wurde ist leider einfach nur schrott.
Guck mal hier rein @TE. => http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=54893

Oder das hier, Gehäuse und NT hast du ja?

Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Tray 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	91,99 &#8364; 
	MSI P35 Neo-F, Intel P35, ATX
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich.	55,84 &#8364; 
	Coolermaster Hyper TX2, alle Sockel
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	12,96 &#8364; 
	1024MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	13,12 &#8364; 
	1024MB DDR2 Aeneon PC6400 CL 5, PC6400/800
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	13,12 &#8364; 
	MSI RX3850-T2D256E-OC, 256MB, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	66,89 &#8364; 

_______________
253&#8364;


----------



## Einsam (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Das meiste was hier an Komplettsystemen verlinkt wurde ist leider einfach nur schrott.
> _______________
> 253€


schrott nen ich was anders wen man bedenkt das 400 euro aleine meine grafikkarte gekostet hat!
also rede keinen blödsin, wir wissen alle das ein 400 euro rechner nicht gerade das besste ist, den die systeme um 400 euro werden nicht besser! auserdem ist man mit nem fertig teil in dieser preislage meist viel günstiger dran.

mfg

ps.: ich hab oben wie gesagt 3 gepostet die nen guten eindruck machen!


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

EIne 8600GT ist saumäßig lahm und reicht wahrscheinlich gerade so für WOW, macht aber bei einem großen Monitor zu. Mit der 7100er kannst du gerade mal Pinball spielen. Und der letzte ist ganz ok, hat aber sicher minderwertige Komponenten verbaut.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

EIne 8600GT ist saumäßig lahm und reicht wahrscheinlich gerade so für WOW, macht aber bei einem großen Monitor zu. Mit der 7100er kannst du gerade mal Pinball spielen. Und der letzte ist ganz ok, hat aber sicher minderwertige Komponenten verbaut und basiert auf einem übertakteten E2200 mit 1mb L2 Cache. -.- Man bekommt für 499&#8364; eindeutig besseres.


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> schrott nen ich was anders wen man bedenkt das 400 euro aleine meine grafikkarte gekostet hat!
> also rede keinen blödsin, wir wissen alle das ein 400 euro rechner nicht gerade das besste ist, den die systeme um 400 euro werden nicht besser! auserdem ist man mit nem fertig teil in dieser preislage meist viel günstiger dran.
> 
> mfg
> ...



Ne 1950XTX für 400 Euro ? Da hat man dich aber schön übern Tisch gezogen.

Die Konfig von Davip ist perfekt. Ich würde nur keinen Aeneon RAM nehmen , wenn schon billig dann  wenigstens 2 Euro mehr für MDT oder OCZ.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Du bist echt so ein Paradiesvogel. Immer mit dem RAM meckern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aeneon ist auch sehr guter RAM wie MDT. Den kann man schon nehmen, aber, wenn man will, auch anderen guten 800er.


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Du bist echt so ein Paradiesvogel. Immer mit dem RAM meckern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mit solchen nicht - nahmhaften RAMs schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Soll aber nicht heißen dass der RAM grundsätzlich schlecht ist. Nur die 2 - 5 Euro Unterschied sind jetzt nicht wirklich die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Aeneon ist aber bekannter Markenspeicher, vielleicht kennst du Infineon besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> @asoriel
> die 8800gt oc für 124€ hat keine daseins berechtigung
> da man für 10 euro mehr eine weit aus bessere hd4850 bekommt



Soviel schneller ist deine 4850 Ati auch wieder nicht. Bedenkt man, daß die 8800 Gt leiser, sparsamer und vor allem kühler ist, so ist eine 8800 gt durchaus eine Alternative. Vor allem für Leute, welche mit Nvidia nun mal bessere Erfahrungen gemacht haben. 

Die 4850Ati ist eine super Karte. Aber man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Die 4850er ist in 1600x1200 mit AA und AF 50% schneller im Durchschnitt.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Ich kenne die Benchmarks, du musst sie mir nicht sagen. Deswegen hat die 8800 GT immer noch oben genannte Vorteile. Jemand wie ich, welcher mit Nvidia-Treibern z.b. die bessere Erfahrung hat, für den gibt es auch bei Nvidia durchaus Alternativen.

Nur das wollte ich sagen. Die 4850 ist super. Aber manche tun gerade so, als könnte man im Moment nichts anderes mehr kaufen.

Hier mein Setup an den TE:

222 Euro, alles andere ist für einen "Wow-only" Rechner gesponnen. Unglaublich das hier manchen
mit einen 8600er Intel daher kommen, der im Preisleistungsverhältnis eh mal sowas von fürn Arsch ist.
Sowas kann man doch nicht empfehlen. Wenn dann einen 8400 oder höchstens noch 8500er.
Und das bestimmt nicht für einen Wow-Rechner. 

Colorful 9600 GT 512MB (G94) PCIe 2.0 2xDVI
Art.Nr.:132061     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	82,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
82,90  €
A-Data 2048MB Vitesta Extreme Kit CL4 PC2-6400 (ADQVD1A16K2)
Art.Nr.:121380     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	35,60 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
35,60  €
MSI K9AGM3-FIH, AM2 (7367-020R)
Art.Nr.:128597     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 4-7 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	49,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
49,90  €
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ EE AM2 Tray (ADO5200IAA5DO)
Art.Nr.:125441     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	53,90 € 	Menge ändern
Löschen
53,90  €
 	 	Gesamtpreis: 222,30 €


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Am Speicher kann man noch 10&#8364; sparen und dann lieber ein aktuelles Mainboard mit 780G/770 Chipsatz


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Am Speicher kann man noch 10&#8364; sparen und dann lieber ein aktuelles Mainboard mit 780G/770 Chipsatz



Folgendes :

2GB MDT DDR2 Kit
ECS A780GM-A
Athlon 64 4850e 
9600GT oder HD3870 , obwohl ich zur 3870 greifen würde da die schneller ist mit dem Board.

Sollte das Optimum sein. Kostet 235&#8364;.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Der 4850e ist zu teuer für das bisschen weniger an Spannung. Wenn du einen 5600+ EE kaufst bekommst du auch einen Brisbane mit G2 Stepping. Ich würde aber auch eine 3870er nehmen, da die seit dem 8.6er Catalyst auch gerne mal schneller als eine 8800GT ist.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Jo, am Speicher ginge noch was. Aber im Prinzip ist es ega, welchen Markenspeicher er sich nimmt. Für seine Ansprüche würd ich den billigsten raussuchen.

An welches Mainboard hättest du gedacht?

Auf jedenfall würde ich aber bei den Anforderungen zu AMD greifen. Ist billiger und reicht völlig für seine Ansprüche. 

Nur der 3000+ 64 ist wirklich schon Müll. Den also auf keinen Fall kaufen. 5200er oder so in die Richtung mit 2,7 GHZ für ca. 50 €.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Ich würde das Mainboard nehmen.

==> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a336638.html

Hauptsache 780G Chipsatz mit onboard 3200er oder den 770er.


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Ich würde das Mainboard nehmen.
> 
> ==> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a336638.html
> 
> Hauptsache 780G Chipsatz mit onboard 3200er oder den 770er.



Da ist das ECS 780GM-A perfekt , weiß nicht ob dus gelinkt hast bei mir geht der Link net.

Das ECS hat ne HD3200 Onboard , unterstützt PCIe 2.0 , Phenoms , Raid0, Raid1 und Raid10 sowie Hybrid Crossfire.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Ich würde das Mainboard nehmen.
> 
> ==> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a336638.html
> 
> Hauptsache 780G Chipsatz mit onboard 3200er oder den 770er.



Jop, sieht sehr gut aus. Mit Gigabyte hatte ich bisher eh nur gute Erfahrungen. Zusammen mit einem 5200er AMD, oder etwas in diese Richtung, vielleicht auch den kleinsten Phenom, ist das für einen "only Wow-Rechner" mehr als ausreichend.

Speicher eben den billigsten DDR2-800 Markenspeicher, der verfügbar ist, ob nun A-Data, MDT oder was weiß ich und dazu eine 9600gt Geforce oder aber auch eine 3870 ATI, je nach Geschmack ist völlig ausreichend für das Vorhaben des TE's. Alles andere ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld in diesem Fall.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Full agree. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (24. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ne 1950XTX für 400 Euro ? Da hat man dich aber schön übern Tisch gezogen.
> 
> Die Konfig von Davip ist perfekt. Ich würde nur keinen Aeneon RAM nehmen , wenn schon billig dann  wenigstens 2 Euro mehr für MDT oder OCZ.


mal davon abgesehen das ich meine grafikarten vor ca 2 jahren gekauft habe denke ich kaum das ich für ein crossfire paket mit 2 x1950xtx für 400 euro übern tisch gezogen wurde....
deine ausagen gehn mir langsam sowas von auf die eier das ich mal die ignorr hir im forum testen muss....


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. August 2008)

So bald steht die Anschaffung eines neuen Pc´s an und nun auch meine Frage:
Wenn ihr diesem Link folgt dann werdet ihr 6 verschiedene Pc´s vorfinden alle fast gleich nur bin ich ein ´´Ubernoob´´ in Sachen Pc Hardware etc.
Kann mir wer sagen welcher Pc der beste für Wow usw. ist also von der Leistung und so nun hier der Link.
Hier Klicken


----------



## Einsam (24. August 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> So bald steht die Anschaffung eines neuen Pc´s an und nun auch meine Frage:
> Wenn ihr diesem Link folgt dann werdet ihr 6 verschiedene Pc´s vorfinden alle fast gleich nur bin ich ein ´´Ubernoob´´ in Sachen Pc Hardware etc.
> Kann mir wer sagen welcher Pc der beste für Wow usw. ist also von der Leistung und so nun hier der Link.
> Hier Klicken


der gröste unterschiet hirbei sind die krafikarten


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. August 2008)

Jup aber trotzdem weiss ich noch nicht welcher Pc das meiste rausholt. =P


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

In Sachen "spielen" nimm den unteren mit der ATI4870. Sie gehört im Moment zu den schnellsten Grafikkarten. Für Wow ist sie völlig überqualifiziert. Du wirst mit dieser Grafikkarte im Moment definitiv alles spielen können und das meistens in höchster Grafikpracht.

Wenn dieser dir zu teuer ist, dann nimm auf jedenfall den mit der 4850 Ati. Sie ist einer 9600GT in Sachen Performance bei weitem überlegen und für Wow natürlich auch überqualifiziert. Auch sie ist im Moment ausreichend für sämtliche Spiele.

Der 8400 fällt weg, wenn spielen für dich im Vordergrund steht. Auch wenn ein 8400er einem 7200er überlegen ist, so hast du von den ganzen Angeboten für 800 Euro mit dem untersten definitiv die meiste Grafikpower. Da, so wie es aussieht, hier ab Werk übertaktet wird und die 7200er sowieso mit ca. 3 Ghz daherkommen, ist hier auch beim 7200er genug CPU-Power vorhanden, um eine 4870 zu befeuern.

Überlegen könntest du dir noch die Alternative, selbst einen zusammen zu stellen. Ich denke für 800 Euro wirst du diese Angebote noch übertreffen können.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Ehe du einen Komplettpc kaufen musst, habe ich dir nochmal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht.

http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8932/compihm6.jpg

Obwohl ich überrascht bin, was der Shop doch, bis auf die etwa älteren Mainboards, für gute Systeme hat.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Hier mal eine Aufstellung für dich, um dir zu zeigen, was für 800 Euro auch möglich wäre, wenn du dir einen selbst zusammenstellst.

- Zur Verwendung kommt hier auch eine ATI 4850, welche völlig ausreichend ist
- Gehäuse habe ich das gleiche genommen
- Netzteil unterstelle ich einfach mal, daß ich mit dem BQuiet ein wesentlich hochwertigeres verbaut habe
- 4 Gig Ram, genauso wie bei deinem Angebot von der Marke A-Data, Timing 4-4-4-12, der ist also im Vergleich zum verbauten Corsair bei deinem Angebot sehr ähnlich
- Prozessor bekommst du bei meinem Angebot einen Quadcore 9550, also wesentlich besser als ein  7200er Dualcore
- Mainboard habe ich auch Gigabyte genommen mit dem neuen P45-Chip, welches auch um einiges hochwertiger ist, als das verbaute P35 in deinem Angebot. Es unterstützt sogar PCI-Express 2.0, was bei einer Grafikkarte, welches diesen Standard unterstützt und das tut die 4850 nun mal, durchaus Sinn macht.

Das ganze für 800 Euro. Wenn du jetzt sagst, du willst keinen Quad, dann bau dir einen 8500er Dual rein, der taktet von Haus aus schon mit 3,17 Ghz und du bist sogar nur bei 700 Euro.

Dann könntest du dir für 800 Euro sogar wieder eine 4870 Ati verbauen. Du siehst, wie man es dreht und wendet, du bekommst auf jedenfall um einiges mehr.

LG Electronics GH20NS15 schwarz bulk SATA
Art.Nr.:136734     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	26,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
26,90  &#8364;
Samsung SpinPoint F1 500GB SATA II 16MB (HD502IJ)
Art.Nr.:134231     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	51,70 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
51,70  &#8364;
A-Data 4096MB Vitesta Extreme Edition Kit CL4-4-4-12 PC2-6400 (AD2800E002GMU/ADQVD1B16K2)
Art.Nr.:127531     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	61,70 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
61,70  &#8364;
Cooler Master Dominator Xcalade 690 (RC-690)
Art.Nr.:129493     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 4-7 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	68,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
68,90  &#8364;
be quiet Dark Power PRO, BQT P7-PRO-550W (BN072)
Art.Nr.:128367     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	89,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
89,90  &#8364;
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3P, P45 (dual PC2-8500U DDR2)
Art.Nr.:135449     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Versandfertig in 4-7 Werktagen. 		
		 x  	114,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
114,90  &#8364;
PowerColor HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 PCIe 2.0
Art.Nr.:136549     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	132,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
132,90  &#8364;
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 4x 2.83GHz 2x 6MB BOX
Art.Nr.:139401     Im Wagen seit:  24.08.2008

Verfügbarkeit: Ab Lager lieferbar. 		
		 x  	255,90 &#8364; 	Menge ändern
Löschen
255,90  &#8364;
 	 	Gesamtpreis: 802,80 &#8364;


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Ehe du einen Komplettpc kaufen musst, habe ich dir nochmal eine Zusammenstellung gemacht.
> 
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/8932/compihm6.jpg
> 
> Obwohl ich überrascht bin, was der Shop doch, bis auf die etwa älteren Mainboards, für gute Systeme hat.



1A Zusammenstellung , über den RAM verlier ich diesmal kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das Budget etwas größer ist würde ich aber eine HD4870 nehmen.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Jop, auch Davip hat denke ich sehr gut gezeigt, daß du wesentlich mehr für das Geld bekommen kannst.
Mein von mir gewähltes Netzteil wäre bei einer Ati4850 auch überdimensioniert. Da könntest also auch noch runter.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Ram ist denke ich der A-Data von mir besser gewählt. Kostet nur ein paar Euro mehr und hat die besseren Latenzen Meiner Meinung^^


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt was blödes Sagen ("beim Übertakten muss er die Latenzen sowieso wieder etwas hoch stellen"). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der E8400er taktet übrigends mit 3GHZ und nicht mit 3,16, das ist der E8500er.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Jop, ich weiß, hab ich schon korrigiert 

Und ich bin jetzt auch nicht davon ausgegangen, daß er übertaktet

Jemand der übertaktet, sollte Ahnung haben und baut sich dementsprechend seinen PC sowieso selber zusammen, bzw. sucht hier nicht um Rat bei seinem Kauf.

Deswegen ging ich mal von einem ganz normalen User aus

Und da sind die drei Euro mehr gut angelegt^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (24. August 2008)

Ein großes Dankeschön an alle ich werde das selbst zusammengestellte und das Komplett System vergleichen.

Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## STL (24. August 2008)

Komplettsystem bäh.. selber bauen ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke auch mal von meiner Stelle für die Tipps.. Weiter vorne war iwas um die 250€.. denke das is optimal für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (da is au was fürn neues Headset drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Mit dem für 253 von mir wirst du sicher auch Spaß haben.


----------



## HeaD87 (24. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Mit dem für 253 von mir wirst du sicher auch Spaß haben.


naja ob ein so günstiger pc spaß bei spielen macht bezweifel ich .. müsste man schon fast alles ganz runter stellen bei wow


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> naja ob ein so günstiger pc spaß bei spielen macht bezweifel ich .. müsste man schon fast alles ganz runter stellen bei wow



Jo WoW ruckelt mit 2GB Ram , nem E7200 und einer HD3850 OC. Aber sicher doch.


----------



## HeaD87 (24. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Jo WoW ruckelt mit 2GB Ram , nem E7200 und einer HD3850 OC. Aber sicher doch.


wennste noch mainboard, netzteil usw mit dazu rechnest dann können für 250 euro solche komponentenned wirklich drin sein :s


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Glaube, da war eher ein AMD 5200, mit Gigabyte Mobo und ati 3870 gemeint, bei dem Preis für 250 incl.
2 Gig Ram.

Und das bekommste dafür locker. Und für Wow, was der TE ja letztendlich nur zocken will, reicht das ja 5mal

Wow spiel ich ja noch auf meinem Zweitrechner, der hat 1 Gig Ram, 3400er Amd und 5900 XT Geforce.
Und sogar da gehts noch sehr gut^^

Und Netzteil hat er ja schon.


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Das war schon so gemeint, was ich da geschrieben hab. Er sagte ja, er hätte Gehäuse und Netzteil. ^^


----------



## STL (25. August 2008)

Intel Core2 Duo E7200 2,53GHz 3MB SKT775 box um 99,00 EUR
MSI P35 Neo-F P35 S775 um 57,00 EUR  	
Corsair XMS2 2048MB DDR2-800 PC2-6400U CL5-5-5-12/18 um 36,80 EUR  	
HIS HD 3850 GDDR3 256MB HDMI Dual-DVI/TV-out um 78,00 EUR
All-in-all: 270,80 EUR

Denke am Preis kann ich noch bisserl schrauben, aber soweit bin ich damit zufrieden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Ja passt so, wenn du PCI Express 2.0 möchtest, kaufe das http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a344186.html . Es reicht aber auch der 1.0 (P35) noch locker aus von der Brandbreite.


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

Nimm ein P45 Board und eine HD3870 , dann hast du mehr Leistung und die 350 voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (25. August 2008)

> PCI Express 2.0



Was genau ist den der Vorteil von 2.0?


----------



## aseari (25. August 2008)

Es ist denk ich einfach schneller^^


----------



## HeaD87 (25. August 2008)

je nach anwendung ist pice 2.0 1-5% schneller, 5% nur sehr selten


----------



## STL (25. August 2008)

Na, dann reicht wohl der 1.0er ^^ Is ja "nur" WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (26. August 2008)

2.0 hat einfach mehr Bandbreite. 


Dazu brauchst du aber auch eine 2.0 Karte um den Slot anzusprechen ( 9600GT , HD4850 etc. )


----------



## Davip (26. August 2008)

Nein, das ist abwärtskompatibel. Wenn nicht CF oder SLI genutzt wird, hast du vielleicht 1% mehr Geschwindigkeit. Das kannst du aber auch mit dem Übertakten des PCIE Bus locker erreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (26. August 2008)

STL schrieb:


> Was genau ist den der Vorteil von 2.0?



PCI-Express 2.0 heißt, wenn man genau ist, die doppelte Bandbreite. Ich habe schon Tests gesehen, in denen die Performancesteigerungen z.t. ganz massiv waren, ca. 15%.

Für deinen Wow-Rechner aber im Moment unerheblich. Allerdings sind die Mainboards mit P45-Chipsatz, welche dann auch 2.0 unterstützen kaum teuerer.


----------



## xFraqx (26. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Nein, das ist abwärtskompatibel. Wenn nicht CF oder SLI genutzt wird, hast du vielleicht 1% mehr Geschwindigkeit. Das kannst du aber auch mit dem Übertakten des PCIE Bus locker erreichen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So meinte ich das ja nicht. Eine PCIe 1.0 Karte kann nicht von einem PCIe 2.0 Bus profitieren.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2008)

Nabend Buffis

da schon ein Thema über neuen PC schon offen is brauche ich kein neuen auf machen^^



da ich mir ein neuen PC zu legen will weil , mein Alter Pc ca. 4 jahre alt muss ein neuer her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt zum PC



Midi-Tower MS-Tech LC-182 (weiss/orange)
0.80 €

DAS GEHÄUSE
Gehäuse Typ: Midi-Tower
Gehäusefarbe: Weiß/Orange
Formfaktor: ATX
Material: Aluminium



420W FP Super-Silent 12cm NT
0.00 €

AUSSTATTUNG
Model: FP-420 ATX Netzteil
Leistung: 420W
PFC: P/PFC
Peripherie Stecker: 4* Molex
Floppy Stecker: 2



Biostar GF7050V-M7, Nforce 630i
0.00 €

EIGENSCHAFTEN
CPU-Sockel: Sockel LGA775
Formfaktor: ATX
Mainboardanschlüsse: ATX 2.0 (24-polig) / ATX12V (4-polig)
Chipsatz Name: nVIDIA nForce 630i
Front Side Bus (FS / Hyper Transport Spec: 1066MHz



Sound:
Digital 5.1 full surround (onboard)
Netzwerk:
Ethernet LAN 10/100/1000 (RJ45) - (onboard)



Intel Celeron D 347 (3,00GHz)
0.00 €

ANSCHLÜSSE
CPU-Sockel: Sockel LGA775

PROZESSOR
Prozessorkern: SingleCore
Taktfrequenz pro Kern: 3066MHz



Xilence Cooler Frozen Fighter 775
0.00 €

TECHNISCHE DATEN
Hersteller: Xilence
Sockel: LGA775
Maße Lüfter: 80 x 80 x 25 mm (HxBxT)
Maße Kühlkörper: 45 x 77 x 80 mm (HxBxT)
Lüfterdrehzahl: 2600 rpm ± 10%



2048MB Qualitätsspeicher DDR2 CL5 PC2-800
14.30 €

Ein hochwertiges PC-System zeichnet sich auch durch schnellen und stabilen Speicher aus. Deshalb verbauen wir in diesem PC-System ausschließlich geprüften Markenspeicher. Aufgrund langjähriger Erfahrungswerte verwenden wir nur neuesten DDR2 Speicher der Hersteller Infineon und TeamGroup. Damit verbauen wir im Gegensatz zu vielen unserer Mitbewerber auch in allen Low-Cost PC-Systemen ausschließlich schnellen, hochwertigen Markenspeicher. No-Name Speicher setzen wir grundsätzlich nicht ein!




160 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte / 7200 u/min 8MB
0.00 €

In unseren PC-Systemen kommen nur zuverlässige, geprüfte Marken-Festplatten zum Einsatz. Durch neueste SATA2-Technologie ist die maximale Übertragungsrate wesentlich schneller als bei normalen ATA-Festplatten. Entscheiden Sie selbst, wieviel Festplattenspeicher Sie benötigen: Die Festplattenkapazitäten unserer PC-Systeme reichen von 80 Gigabyte im Einsteigermodell bis hin zu 1000 Gigabyte; genügend Platz für umfangreiche Multimedia-Archive und anspruchsvolle Anwendungen.




ECS GF 8500 GT 512MB DVI PCI-EX, retail
17.50 €

TECHNIK
Grafikkarten-Bus: PCI Express x16
Grafikchipsatz: nVidia GeForce 8500 GT
Grafikspeicher: 512MB
Grafikspeichertyp: DDR2
Grafikspeicherbus: 128Bit
Speicher-Zugriffszeit: 2.5ns




Marken Dual-Layer DVD-Brenner 20x
6.20 €

UNTERSTÜTZTE FORMATE
CD-ROM/XA, Audio CD, Video CD, CD Text, Photo CD, CD-Extra, Multisession, Mixed, Hybrid CD, DVD Video, CD-I

GESCHWINDIGKEIT
Lesen (CD): 48 fach (7.200 KB/s)




2x Silent Gehäuse-Lüfter KIT
9.00 €

Silent Gehäuse-Lüfter Kit zur effektiven Kühlung bei optimiert leisem Geräuschpegel von nur ca. 15 dB(A). Das Silent Lüfter Kit besteht, je nach gewähltem Gehäuse, aus 2x80mm oder 1x80mm und 1x92mm Silent-Lüftern. Mit Hilfe der innovativen PWM Funktion passt sich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit stets an die aktuelle Systemtemperatur an und schützt somit effektiv und zuverlässig die Hardware Ihres PC-Systems vor möglicher Überhitzung.



Aktueller Gesamtpreis: 257.80 €
inkl. 19% MwSt., zzgl. Versandkosten

http://www.tecstore.net/product_info.php?c...oducts_id=41645

P.s

Ich will den PC nur für Sacred und Sarcred UW , Sacred 2 , evt. Age of Conen und für WoW^^

BITTE KEINE FLAMES UND SO WEITER 

bitte eure meinungen


----------



## Vampiry (27. August 2008)

Also ich würde keine Celeron Einkern CPU und auch keine GT8500 kaufen. Da hast Du bei AoC bestimmt nicht viel Freude dran. 
Welches OS dazu ? Sag nicht Vista....


----------



## xFraqx (27. August 2008)

250&#8364;..

Hmm. 

Also für nen anständigen neuen würde ich schon 450 investieren ( AMD System ) oder 500 ( Intel System ). Sacred 2 wird schon relativ hohe Anforderungen haben. Mein Vorschlag daher :

AMD Athlon 64 5000+ BE ( Kriegst du locker auf 6400+ Niveau - wenn du nicht OCen willst , nimm den 6000+ EE ). 
ECS A780GM-A
2GB DDR2-800
ATi Radeon HD4850 oder Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+
Enermax Modu82+ 425W oder Corsair VX450W
Aerocool Engine II oder Engine Plus Case
320GB HD
DVD Rom

Sollte so bei 460&#8364; liegen. Für Intel würde ich das hier empfehlen :


Intel Core 2 Duo E7200
MSI P45 Neo-F
2GB DDR2-800
Enermax Modu82+ oder Corsair VX450W
Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+ oder ATI Radeon HD4850
Aerocool Engine II oder Engine Plus Case
320GB HD
DVD Rom



Der PC den du gepostet hast ist , sorry wenn ich das so sage , Schrott. Sacred 2 wirst du damit kaum spielen können.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Also ich würde keine Celeron Einkern CPU und auch keine GT8500 kaufen. Da hast Du bei AoC bestimmt nicht viel Freude dran.
> Welches OS dazu ? Sag nicht Vista....




OS bleibt WIN XP weil VISTA einfach nur blöd ist^^

wie ich schon geschrieben habe evtl. AoC ich habe mit mal die Anforderung von von Aoc an gesehen mir wurde schlecht alleine braucht das Spiel ca 32 gb festplattenspeicher was sehr viel ist^^ , ich habe auch irgendwie nicht das verlangen nach den ober Tops games , die reitzen mich überhaupt nicht , und war fällt bei mir aus der liste weil 5 klassen rausgefallen sind sehe das neue Buffed heft^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> 250€..
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> ...




sry sind leider 200 euro zu viel 

und Sacred 2 braucht keine HIGH END PC^^

E

# PIV 2,4GHz CPU
# 2000MB RAM
# 13000MB HD
# 3-D-Karte
Sacred 2


----------



## Vampiry (27. August 2008)

Dann spar lieber noch ein bissel bevor Du Dir den alten Kram kaufst.

Es muss nicht immer highend sein, aber ein abgespeckter Singelcore ist bei weiten nicht mehr zeit gemäß.

Schau ins AoC Forum was es da für Probleme mit guten Rechnern gibt, was die Performace angeht.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

WAR braucht um es flüssig zu spielen mindestens meinen PC ( Der ist so an der unteren Grenze ) um dann auch in RvR Schlachten Spaß zu haben.

ABer nicht einen für 200 kaufen , Lieber 500 sparen ( Oder über Finanzierung kaufen ) und dann nen anständigen haben.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Würde auch sagen, dass 250€ lächerlich sind und die von dir gelisteten Komponenten einfach keinen Sinn machen. Knapp 400 € sollten für alles im Budget sein, davon kann man noch was sinnvolles von AMD zusammenstellen. Alles andere ist einfach hoffnungslos veraltet.

Also entweder noch ein bisschen sparen, oder eine Xbox360 kaufen, aber keine 250€ für hoffnungslos veralteten Käse ausgeben, sorry.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Hier mal eine Ultra - Low Budget Konfig :

AMD Athlon 64 6000+ EE Tray
Revoltec Freeze Tower
ECS Elitegroup A780GM-A
2048 MB Kit G.E.I.L. CL4 DDR2-800
Aerocool Engine PLus
Corsair VX450W
XFX Geforce 9600GT
160GB HD
16x DVD Rom

~ 420€ bei HWV. 

Wenn du noch 30 Euronen drauflegst für eine HD4850 bist du bei 450€. Für das Geld kriegst du nix schnelleres.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. August 2008)

komisch nur mein PC würd nur zu geflam was sehr gemein ist von euch^^ , ich will einfach nicht so viel geld für ein PC aus geben . ist doch meine sache ich habe es nur mal nicht so dicke wie IHR leutz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ab 250 eure bekommt man auch schon gute PCs die auch was taugen , die geposten PCs sind schön und gut vielen dank auch , mir reicht ~250 euro PC aus habe nur mal keine mächtige anforderung an spielen und die 250 PC reichen vollkommen aus egal ob man an der Grafik abstiche machen muss ist mir voll kommen egal , und AoC und War waren nur bsp die mir noch eingefallen sind xD . diese beiden spielen stehen auf meine wunschliste ganz unten . habe mal bei Ebay geschaut ( ich sehe es schon kommen niemals bei Ebay kaufen ) , dort sind gute Pcs .


----------



## STL (28. August 2008)

Wieso frägst du dann hier überhaupt und ned bei Giga? 250€ sind für nen WoW Rechner okay, alles drüber ist kein Spielen mehr.. Wenn du die Tipps ned brauchst, kauf dir halt einen für 250€ aber a) flame uns ned und b) whine ned weil der PC scheiße ist..

die meisten fertigrechner die wenig kosten haben billigste komponenten verbaut.. dir bringen 2GB ram nix, wenn sie schlecht verarbeitet sind.. oder ne schnelle CPU mit nem schlechten Kühler..


----------



## claet (28. August 2008)

Sowas hab ich ja auch noch nicht erlebt. Ist mit den Ratschlägen nicht zufrieden und fängt dann an zu schimpfen.

Das waren ja nur Tipps und Meinungen. Ignorier sie ruhig, du wirst schon sehen was du davon hast. Aber schimpf bitte nicht auf die Leute die sich hier richtig Mühe geben und dir sogar einige (!!) billigst Systeme zusammengestellt haben. Die meinten es alle nur gut mit dir!


----------



## Einsam (28. August 2008)

was fragt er dann wenn er keine hilfe will....
ich bin für:
/close


mfg


----------



## Littleprey (28. August 2008)

ich hab meinen bei www.tecstore.net gekauft, seeehr gutes Preis/Leistung verhältnis!


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Du wolltest die Meinung über Deine Auswahl haben. 

Nur weil Dir die Meinungen zu Deinem PC nicht gefallen ist das noch lange kein flamen.

Wer (zu) billig kauft, kauft zwei mal.

Wenn Du so eine alte Kiste willst, dann kauf sie gebraucht. Dann sparst Du noch nen paar Euro....


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Bleib mal ganz ruhig, niemand wollte dich flamen

Schau mal hier http://www.pandaro.de/product_info.php/inf...---HD-3450.html

Die 300€ würde ich aber dann schon ausgeben. War das beste, was ich finden konnte und womit du noch einigermaßen Spass haben solltest.

Und sollte es mal nicht mehr reichen, kannst du dir hier immer noch eine neue Grafikkarte dazu kaufen und hättest dann sogar was richtig flottes.

Also den hier würde ich dann nehmen, macht noch bei weitem mehr Sinn als deine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Bleib mal ganz ruhig, niemand wollte dich flamen
> 
> Schau mal hier http://www.pandaro.de/product_info.php/inf...---HD-3450.html
> 
> ...



Das mit dem flott war hoffentlich ein Witz.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Würdest du einen 5000X2 mit 2 Gig Ram und z.b. Ati 4850 als langsam bezeichnen? Damit wärst du aktuell noch sehr gut dabei. Sogar Crysis würdest du darauf sehr gut spielen können.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Würdest du einen 5000X2 mit 2 Gig Ram und z.b. Ati 4850 als langsam bezeichnen? Damit wärst du aktuell noch sehr gut dabei. Sogar Crysis würdest du darauf sehr gut spielen können.



Ja ;>

Und Crysis wohl eher nicht. Die 4850er zieht zwar das ganze System ordentlich an , aber der 5000+ ist halt irgendwann auch am ende. Mit einem 6000+ würde das schon hinhauen ;>


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ja ;>
> 
> Und Crysis wohl eher nicht. Die 4850er zieht zwar das ganze System ordentlich an , aber der 5000+ ist halt irgendwann auch am ende. Mit einem 6000+ würde das schon hinhauen ;>




Da überschätzt aber jemand die Qualitäten der beiden X2. Der messbare Gewinn zwischen 5000+ und 6000+ wird in Spielen kaum ins Gewicht fallen. Und wenn es um jeden Euro in der Zusammenstellung des Rechners geht, würde ich mir auf alle Fälle den 5000+ BE kaufen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Da geh dich lieber nochmal informieren. Crysis läuft auf einen 5000X2 mit 8800 GTS und 2Gig Ram sehr gut, das kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen

1280x1024er Auflösung und hohen Details und das ohne Probleme^^

Mir würde wirklich kein einzigstes Spiel einfallen, in dem du mit einem 5000X2 bei entsprechender Grafikkarte keine spielbaren Ergebnisse hast und wohl gemerkt nicht mit Gammelgrafik sondern durchaus hohen Grafiksettings.

Ob er nun eine aktuelle Grafikkarte ab einem bestimmten Bereich limitiert oder nicht, da bleiben allemal genug Frames über. Und in den meisten Fällen limitiert sowieso die Graka, während der Prozessor noch gut hinterher kommt.


----------



## Davip (28. August 2008)

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass bei dem Pandaro Computer keine 4850, sondern eine 3450 verbaut ist, die nur ca. so schnell wie ein onboard-Chip (HD3200) ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. August 2008)

sry das mein POST etwas zu hart war , war nicht so beabsichtig ( schnellindieeckestellenundschämen) ^^ war im stress gewessen , und hatte den überblick verloren , jede beratung ist herzlich willkommen , hatte mir mal alles im kopf durch gerattert , und bin im entschluss gekommen das ich doch bissen mehr ausgeben will ~350 bis 500 € , ihr habt alle recht gehabt und ich unrecht^^ , HIER MIT ENTSCHULDIGE ICH MICH BEI ALLEN


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass bei dem Pandaro Computer keine 4850, sondern eine 3450 verbaut ist, die nur ca. so schnell wie ein onboard-Chip (HD3200) ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, schon klar. Ich meinte ja, wenn er sich irgendwann noch eine bessere Grafikkarte reinbauen würde, dann wäre das System eigentlich ganz flott unterwegs. Im wesentlichen ging es ja nur darum, daß ein 5000X2, die entsprechende Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt, aktuell für alle Spiele ausreicht.

Zumindest würde mir da spontan nichts einfallen, daß darauf nicht laufen würde. Zwei Gig Ram sind ja auch verbaut. Für 300€ war es halt nun mal das beste was ich gefunden habe Viel mehr geht da halt nicht.


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Also bei mir ruckelt Crysis auf Very High und mit 8xMSAA in der 19 Zoll Auflösung.. 25 Frames lassen grüßen.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> sry das mein POST etwas zu hart war , war nicht so beabsichtig ( schnellindieeckestellenundschämen) ^^ war im stress gewessen , und hatte den überblick verloren , jede beratung ist herzlich willkommen , hatte mir mal alles im kopf durch gerattert , und bin im entschluss gekommen das ich doch bissen mehr ausgeben will ~350 bis 500 € , ihr habt alle recht gehabt und ich unrecht^^ , HIER MIT ENTSCHULDIGE ICH MICH BEI ALLEN



Sehr gut, ich bastel gleich mal was habe sowieso gerade Langeweile^^


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Ok hier 500&#8364; Konfig :

Core 2 Duo E7200
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Cooler
MSI P45 Neo-F
2048 MB Kit Kingston HyperX CL4
Corsair VX450W
ATi Radeon HD4850
NZXT XT Alpha Case
Samsung 160GB
Samsung 16x DVD Rom

510&#8364; bei HWV. 

Wenn du 20&#8364; mehr drauflegst kriegst du einen E8400.

AMD System steht auf der Seite vorher.


----------



## Vampiry (28. August 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> HIER MIT ENTSCHULDIGE ICH MICH BEI ALLEN



Das finde ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin zwar alt, aber so alt das Du schreien musst auch wieder nicht. *eg*



Btw. Willst Du eigentlich die Alte Kiste behalten? Ansonsten kannst Du Dir doch HDD, DVD und das Gehäuse sparen. Netzteil vielleicht sogar das Netzteil. Aber da wird wohl die Leistung zu gering sein.


----------



## Klos1 (28. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Also bei mir ruckelt Crysis auf Very High und mit 8xMSAA in der 19 Zoll Auflösung.. 25 Frames lassen grüßen.



Very high ist seiner Zeit auch voraus High genügt durchaus und Qualitätseinstellungen sollte man sich dort eh verkneifen

Und dann klappt das auch^^

Zum TE:

Artikel	Verfügbarkeit	Stückpreis	Menge	Preis 	 
AMD Athlon64 X2 5400+ 65W AM2 Black Edition
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	67,69 € 		67,69 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
MSI K9A2 CF-F, Sockel AM2+, ATX, PCIe
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	60,49 € 		60,49 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Samsung HD502IJ, 500GB, 16MB
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	51,82 € 		51,82 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
2048MB DDR2 Corsair TwinX CL 4, PC6400/800
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	37,94 € 		37,94 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Coolermaster Centurion 590, ohne Netzteil schwarz
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	62,56 € 		62,56 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
ATX-Netzt.Seasonic S12II-330 330 Watt
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	42,83 € 		42,83 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
NEC Opti AD7201S bulk schwarz
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	28,39 € 		28,39 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Club3D HD3850 512MB, ATI Radeon HD 3850, PCI-Express
Versandpreis inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten
	sofort lieferbar	67,58 € 		67,58 € 	[Artikel entfernen]
Summe: 419,30 €

Hier ein Setting für 420 Euro Für die Genügsamen unter uns und dazu gehörst du ja, wie du meintest, reicht das locker aus.

Damit hast du dann auch wirklich Spass, preismäßig lässt sich da aber nicht mehr viel drücken.
Das Mainboard kenne ich zwar nicht, aber habe einen sehr positiven Test darüber gelesen, kostet nicht viel und MSI war mir immer ein treuer Untersatz für meine Amd-Rechner.

So in der Art sollte das ganze meiner Meinung nach aussehen, dann hast du auch bei deinen Spielen Spaß am zocken.
Auch Aoc sollte mit humanen aber dennoch brauchbarem Grafiksetting noch machbar sein, daß nanntest du ja glaub auch.

Und wenn es noch etwas mehr sein darf, dann stopf ne Ati4850 rein, die kostet aber gut das doppelte der von mir gewählten Grafikkarte. Dann wären wir also bei ~500 € und du könntest aber wirklich alles damit zocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Btw. Willst Du eigentlich die Alte Kiste behalten? Ansonsten kannst Du Dir doch HDD, DVD und das Gehäuse sparen. Netzteil vielleicht sogar das Netzteil. Aber da wird wohl die Leistung zu gering sein.




eigenlich könnte ich mein Altes DvD laufwerk gehalten nur leider ist das schon 2 1/2 jahre alt und zickt ab und zu rum nimmt mal keine CD an^^ kommt das drop Down Menu nicht obwohl Autorun aktiv ist^^ . da könnte man wieder paar euros sparen , und meine HDD ist zu klein ist nur ne 149 gb Festplatte ohwohl die mir auch reicht xd , leider habe ich nur ne Ultra ATA


----------



## Davip (28. August 2008)

Ich würde dir dieses System aus meinem Beispielthread empfehlen.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-18363

Da hast du dann eine standardmäßig höher getaktete CPU und eine etwas schnellere Graka. Bei Bedarf kannst du ja eine 4850er reinbauen und bist dann erst bei 420&#8364;.


----------



## claet (29. August 2008)

also an zusammenstellungen zwischen 400€ und 500€ mangelt es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr xD

Ich würde vorschlagen, such dir raus was dir persönlich am besten gefällt (im zweifelsfall, welchem berater du die höchste kompetenz zusprichst) und guck ob du noch nachfragen hast. keiner wird beleidigt sein, wenn du dich nicht für SEIN system entschieden hast und weiterhin gerne helfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (29. August 2008)

/signed


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. August 2008)

bin auch wieder da^^


ich habe mich für ein PC endschieden das ist mein neuer PC http://www.tecstore.net/product_info.php?c...oducts_id=43851 <<< hoffenlich gibt meine Oma das restliche geld xD^^ und eure meinung ist willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (29. August 2008)

Naja , schlechtes Case , billiges MB , schlechte Grafikkarte ... wie du willst. 

Würde eher das hier vorschlagen :

A64 4850e X2 Boxed
ECS 780GM-A
2048 MB Kit GEIL Ultra CL4 DDR2-800
Aerocool Engine Plus
ATX Netzteil Corsair VX450W
Sapphire Radeon HD3850
Samsung 160GB
Samsung 16x DVD Rom

Wenn du Festplatte und DVD Rom noch hast , biste bei exakt 300€. Wenn du dann Geld bekommst , kannste noch ne HD4850 dazustecken. Das NT macht das locker mit.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Naja , schlechtes Case , billiges MB , schlechte Grafikkarte ... wie du willst.
> 
> Würde eher das hier vorschlagen :
> 
> ...




Thx für den vorschlag^^ , leider hat es mit mein GELDSEGEN nicht geklappt meine oma ist fast pleitte^^ , weil meine Schwester geheiratet hat und mein OMA geld zu geben hat nun muss ich noch ein bissen warten und hoffen dann etwas mehr geld in der tasche habe dann werde ich mich mit euren ganzen vorschläge beschäftigen xD . der pc ist fast standart gewessen glaube hatte nur die Grafikkarte getauscht . falls wer noch systeme posten will kann es gerne machen bis jetzt nur max. 500 €^^


----------



## Einsam (29. August 2008)

ach du heilige....
ich kann mir schon bildlich vorstellen wie hart du dich dan die ersten jahre durchs arbeitsleben haust....
0 ahnung was geld beteutet und was man dafür tun muss...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (30. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> ach du heilige....
> ich kann mir schon bildlich vorstellen wie hart du dich dan die ersten jahre durchs arbeitsleben haust....
> 0 ahnung was geld beteutet und was man dafür tun muss...




der erste satz stimmt^^ aber der zweite stimmt nicht so wie du es geschrieben hast^^^. Ich weiß was geld bedeutet^^ , und das sehr viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wartet schon 3 1/2 Jahre auf ein neuen PC ,, da sieht was ich für geduld habe^^ aber jetzt reichts es langsam mein alter PC muss weg , koztz mioch nur noch an^^


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Naja , schlechtes Case , billiges MB , schlechte Grafikkarte ... wie du willst.



Was soll an dem Gigabyte bitte schlechter sein, als an deinem Elitegroup?
Das ist mitnichten hochwertiger als das Gigabyte, sondern meiner Meinung nach schlechter.
Unterstützt ja noch nichtmal PCI-Express 2.0. Auch optisch sieht es nicht so hochwertig aus.
Kannst du mir mal ein sinnvolles Feature nennen, daß das Elitegroup besser macht, als das Gigabyte?

Das mit der Grafikkarte stimmt wohl. Was das Case angeht, denke ich, daß es vernachlässigbar ist, wenn man eh 
auf das Geld schauen muss. Da fallen mir dann bei weitem wichtigere Sachen ein, als auf das Case zu achten. 
Für einen normalen Rechner, an den keine Silentanforderungen gestellt werden, bzw. auch nichts übertaktet wird und dergleichen, reicht ein billiges Case durchaus aus, wenn die Kohle eh knapp ist. Und sofern er keine 4850er reinbaut, wäre hier absolut nichts vorhanden, was besondere Ansprüche an Gehäuse oder Belüftung rechtfertigen würden.


----------



## xFraqx (30. August 2008)

Das ECSA780GM-A

unterstützt PCIe 2.0 , Phenom Quad Cores bis 9850 , DDR2-1066 und Hybrid Crossfire.

Ich finde es im übrigen sehr gutaussehend :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazypeter (30. August 2008)

Kann ich wow auch aufn einem Asus Ee Pc zocken?


----------



## Wagga (30. August 2008)

crazypeter schrieb:


> Kann ich wow auch aufn einem Asus Ee Pc zocken?


Es geht, aber du musst alles auf runter stellen, und hast höchstens 8 -15 fps in
Azeroth, BG´s und Shattrath oder andere Zonen wo viel los sind kannst du
vergessen, es läuft darauf aber Spaß machen wirds nicht,
der EePC ist eher für Chatten,Surfen, Mails, Office, aber nicht für Games
oder CADanwendungen und ähnliches gedacht.
Nur als kleiner PC, eher PocketPCersatz für den Garten, die Badewanne und so.
Wobei man in den Wanne wegen dem H²O natürlich vorsichtig sein muss.

Also WoW läuft darauf aber in einer misserablen Qualität.


----------



## crazypeter (30. August 2008)

Und diablo2?


----------



## aseari (30. August 2008)

Wenn du z.B. Wine draufpackst, würde es laufen. Wie gut weiß ich nicht. Aber bedenke, dass ein Eee PC nur extremst wenig Speicher hat. Für Musik und Bilder oder gar Filme ist kein Platz mehr.

Und zu WoW: Ich würde sagen, WoW läuft überhaupt garnicht, weil es nicht auf den PC passt. Dann müsstest du es per externer HDD versuchen oder per USB-Stick.


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das ECSA780GM-A
> 
> unterstützt PCIe 2.0 , Phenom Quad Cores bis 9850 , DDR2-1066 und Hybrid Crossfire.
> 
> Ich finde es im übrigen sehr gutaussehend :



Unterstützt PCIe 2.0? Mmh, wieso schreibt das dann kein Aas dazu. Konnte da nirgendwo was davon lesen.


----------

